# Umwandlung von Trafoverlusten in Wärme



## nudels93 (22 September 2019)

Moin
Das Thema gehört vieleicht nicht recht hierher.

trotzdem habe ich eine Frage zum Wärmeentwicklung eines Transformators

Angenommen der Travo hat  1000VA und einen Wirkungsgrad von 90 %

wandeln sich nun diese fehlenden 10%  sprich 100W annähernd komplett in Wärme um?

oder gibt es da noch weitere Umwandlungen dieser Verluste?

vieleicht hilft mr da Jemand von euch weiter

mfg dumarium


----------



## Senator42 (22 September 2019)

Ummagnetisierungsverluste
Wärmeverluste
wieviel von jedem weis ich aber nicht.

gooel mal "Berechnung Trafoverluste"


----------



## nudels93 (22 September 2019)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Ummagnetisierungsverluste
> Wärmeverluste
> wieviel von jedem weis ich aber nicht.
> 
> gooel mal "Berechnung Trafoverluste"



hab, schon gegoogelt, da finde ich nichts

aber ich hab , meinen Pysiker erreicht, er sagt , es wird fasst alles in Wärme umgewandelt.

damit ist meine Frage beantwortet,

trotzdem danke vielmals


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2019)

Wieso nur fast alles in Wärme? Ich bin der Meinung es wird alles in Wärme umgewandelt.
Abgegeben wird diese an die Umgebung durch Konvektion und durch Wärmestrahlung.


----------



## Chräshe (22 September 2019)

Ein kleiner Teil der Verluste wird allerdings in die Versorgungsleitung ausgelagert. Der Trafo ist ja induktiv und erzeugt Blindlast...


----------



## Senator42 (22 September 2019)

>Wieso nur *fast* alles in Wärme? Ich bin der Meinung es wird alles in Wärme umgewandelt. 

siehe Wiki :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisenverluste

Seine 10% passen für die Betrachtung.

> Versorgungsleitung ... erzeugt Blindlast,   
was in der Leitung letztendlich auch Wärme wird, wenn auch nur wenig.


----------



## nudels93 (22 September 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wieso nur fast alles in Wärme? Ich bin der Meinung es wird alles in Wärme umgewandelt.
> Abgegeben wird diese an die Umgebung durch Konvektion und durch Wärmestrahlung.



mir ist es Egal, ich weiss nun was ich wissen muss

zum russischen Raketenbauer,  und werner von brauns kontrahenten, im kalten krieg,
und seiner Aussage,

es ist von meiner Ansicht zu sagen: wenn mann fasst kein Matterial hatt und kein geld , bleibt nichts anderes übrig wie einfach zu bauen, das war im ostblock an der tagesordnung.

der westen, hatte andere vorraussetzungen und musste sowas nicht, nur der westen hatte man nie zeit..zeit ist geld.. heutzutage turbokapitalismus,  und fazit ist: das lauter anfällige schnickschnack technik , wie im auto...verbaut wird

fazit, der satz stimmt nur teilweise in bezug auf der heutigen basis , in meinen Augen.


----------



## Heinileini (22 September 2019)

Die UmmagnetisierungsVerluste äussern sich letztlich auch in Erwämung.
Ein winziger Teil der Energie dürfte vom Trafo auch als elektromagnetische Welle "in den Äther" geschickt werden.

Die östliche ImprovisationsTechnik und die westliche turbokapitalistische SchnickSchnackTechnik haben übrigens mit derselben Physik zu kämpfen.
Wobei aber seitens der westlichen Technik wohl mehr Augenmerk auf die Reduzierung von thermischen Verlusten gerichtet wurde.

Und den Spruch "Die Genialität einer Konstruktion liegt in ihrer Einfachheit – Kompliziert bauen kann jeder" kann man natürlich als vorgeschobene Entschuldigung für die Probleme in einer "MangelWirtschaft" missverstehen - muss man aber nicht.

PS:
Der Satz stimmt immer - er kann sogar auf immaterielle Sachverhalte (z.B. Programmierung) angewendet werden. Er muss aber nicht auf Biegen und Brechen für alles herhalten.


----------



## Ludewig (26 September 2019)

Ein bisschen mechanische Energie kommt ja auch raus, sonst würde nix brummen?


----------



## electronics1 (27 September 2019)

Ist Geruch/Gestank auch eine Energieform (z.B. bei Betrieb in Überlast)? - einfach mehr Wärme abzugeben, reicht in solchen Fällen ja teilweise nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2019)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Ist Geruch/Gestank auch eine Energieform (z.B. bei Betrieb in Überlast)?


Ja, wenn ein Gegenstand "riecht", dann gibt er Moleküle ab, die man riechen kann. D.h. er gibt Masse ab und Masse ist ja eine Form der Energie.
Aber: durch eine steigende Temperatur wird auch das Aufnehmen von Energie begünstigt, nämlich durch das Oxidieren, also das Aufnehmen von Sauerstoff aus der Luft.


----------



## Plan_B (27 September 2019)

Um nicht ins esoterische abzugleiten schlage ich vor, wir einigen uns darauf, dass der Geruch (Molekültransfer) durch die Verlustwärme induziert wird.
Die Verbreitung geschieht ja durch Konvektion und diese ist eigentlich eine Sekundärfolge der Abwärme.


----------

